# Chen style from 17th generation Chen



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2014)

Du Yu Ze learned from Chen Yanxi (16th generation) who was the father of Chen Fake (17th generation) which means it is the form prior to the development of The Xinjia of Chen Fake. So this is likely the Chen style as taught by the 16th generation

Chen Tai Chi--Du Yu Ze Old Frame


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks Xue!!!


----------



## Vajramusti (Feb 7, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Du Yu Ze learned from Chen Yanxi (16th generation) who was the father of Chen Fake (17th generation) which means it is the form prior to the development of The Xinjia of Chen Fake. So this is likely the Chen style as taught by the 16th generation
> 
> Chen Tai Chi--Du Yu Ze Old Frame
> 
> ...


----------

